# MO, Sedalia gameday



## Firebeetle (Sep 23, 2006)

Pair-a-dice Lost is an RPGA Gameday in Sedalia, Missouri. We are hosted at spacious and well stocked Gamer's Pair-a-Dice at:
230 South Ohio Ave
Sedalia, MO 65301
Local: 660.827.GAME
Toll-Free: 866.999.9844
gamerspairadice@sbcglobal.net
www.gamerspairadice.com
Ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/Gamers-Pair-A-Dice

Gamedays are held on either the first or last Saturday of every month. The next gameday is:

OCTOBER 28TH. THIS DATE IS TENATIVE

will will certainly have events for Worldwide Gameday on NOVEMBER 4TH
Please sign up via warhorn.net at the following address:
http://www.warhorn.net/pairadicelost/

There are three slots:
1st Slot (12:30pm to 5:30pm)Living Greyhawk and Xen'drik Expeditions
This upcoming gameday:


2nd Slot (5:30 pm to 10:30pm)Living Greyhawk and Xen'drik Expeditions
This upcoming gameday:


3rd Slot (10:30 to close)D&D Miniatures tournament

FASTPLAY CHARACTERS ARE AVAILABLE! Even if you have no idea of what you are doing, you may still start play immediately. This is America, and that's the way it should be.

There will be doorprizes.

Judges(as always) are needed, wanted, and welcome. I am currently working some special judge-only benefits. Please contact me for more info.

Pair-a-Dice Lost is a free event hosted by Gamer's Pair-a-Dice, Shawn Stovall proprietor, who generously provides space and support.


----------



## Firebeetle (Oct 1, 2006)

We have successfully run our first gameday! After introducing many new
players to D&D, we got a table together for a Xen'drik Expeditions
module. My thank to my fellow players Owen McCarty, Cody McSorley,
Travis McMulen, and Josh Miller for playing. Special thanks to my
buddy JASON HAGEN for running the module, which he did quite well
thank you. Good to see you back in the DM chair Jason.

Thanks also to Shawn for providing space and support. We look forward
to our next gameday at Gamer's Pair-a-dice.


----------

